# X-Cube 4 on Lightake



## Your Mother (Jan 27, 2011)

The X-Cube 4 is now on Lightake.com, and I didn't know if anyone knew yet. It's in black and white. Links:

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_X_Cube_4_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Black-35956

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_X_Cube_4_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-35955


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 27, 2011)

The price is way too high. $52 and it isn't even assembled?


----------



## Erzz (Jan 27, 2011)

Are the stickers even precut?


----------



## 4. (Jan 27, 2011)

50 bucks?!?!


----------



## Lars (Jan 27, 2011)

i would buy


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> The price is way too high. $52 and it isn't even assembled?


 
can you afford 12 though?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 27, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> can you afford 12 though?


 
No, that's why I pre-ordered from Izovire.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> No, that's why I pre-ordered from Izovire.


 
Touché.

They are a business though, and must make a profit.

(for what its worth - I wouldn't pay the 52 they are asking unless i'd exhausted all other possibilities. The reality is thouhg, people will buy from them, because they are a trusted site.

Also izo for King.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 27, 2011)

No one's gonna buy at that price.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 27, 2011)

To be fair, they are having to ship the cubes all the way from China. Its cheaper for someone like izovire because the shipping from china is handled in big lots of cubes, rather than individual cubes...


----------



## riffz (Jan 27, 2011)

There's no way I'm paying that much.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2011)

39.99 on Now Store

And searching lightake 35956 here would've shown you that it was already mentioned days ago both in the x-cube thread and the lightake thread.


----------



## Juju (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks Stefan I just got one from Now Store.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 28, 2011)

IMO, the X Cube 4 is still not worth over $30.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 28, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> IMO, the X Cube 4 is still not worth over $30.


 
You own one?


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry Stefan, I looked in the X-Cube thread and didn't immediately see anything, and somehow didn't think to look in the Lightake thread. Sorry about that though.


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 28, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Touché.
> 
> They are a business though, and must make a profit.
> 
> ...


 
They are only getting a profit of 3 dollar according to what they say. I think they are getting ripped off.


----------



## zenzzzz (Jan 28, 2011)

50$ for my 2 second faster ?? please cheaper.


----------

